# Safari : difficulté d'accès à certains sites



## michel89 (26 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour
Je sais pas si je suis dans le bon paragraphe.......
J'ai un souci avec mon Imac 20" blanc
Je n'arrive plus à me connecter sur _certains sites_ et pour y arriver je doit débrancher le câble ethernet et le re-brancher et ainsi j'accède à la page web mais pour naviguer je dois recommencer à chaque page............
Par contre, ça le fait pas sur tous les sites que sur certains.....
Est-ce que mon Imac commence à fatiguer ou une autre raison 
De l'aide s'il vous plait en pièce jointe, copie de ce que ça me mets
Amitiés


----------



## subsole (26 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Je n'ai aucun problème pour me connecter à ce site.
Réinitialise Safari, vide le cache.
Sinon, désactive toutes le extensions de Safari , coupe le firewall du Mac et autres LittleSnitch, etc.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Novembre 2011)

Ou, dans _Safari > Préférences > Confidentialité_, vire les cookies des sites réfractaires.


----------



## michel89 (26 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour
J'ai tout cela....réinitialiser Safari, virer les cookies, vider le cache
  De plus aucune extension d'installer, pas d'antivirus
   Par contre c'est idem en Wifi et sur les mêmes sites et pour naviguer sur ces sites y compris ebay, je dois me déconnecter et me reconnecter à chaque page, sur les autres ( la majorité ) ça marche nickel
Amitiés et merci pour votre aide


----------



## subsole (26 Novembre 2011)

michel89 a dit:


> Bonjour
> J'ai tout cela....réinitialiser Safari, virer les cookies, vider le cache
> De plus aucune extension d'installer, pas d'antivirus
> Par contre c'est idem en Wifi et sur les mêmes sites et pour naviguer sur ces sites y compris ebay, je dois me déconnecter et me reconnecter à chaque page, sur les autres ( la majorité ) ça marche nickel
> Amitiés et merci pour votre aide



Fais un test sur une autre session.


----------



## michel89 (26 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour
Idem sur une autre session
Amitiés


----------



## subsole (26 Novembre 2011)

michel89 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Idem sur une autre session
> Amitiés



Quel Système ?
Quelle version de Safari ?
Quel Mac précisément (Intel PPC, etc) ?
(Tu devrais renseigner ton profil Macgénération.)
Quelle box ?
Quel FAI ?
P.S. Fais un test avec un autre navigateur.


----------



## bompi (26 Novembre 2011)

Et peut-être encore un problème de DNS défaillants.


----------



## michel89 (26 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir
Mac os x 10.6.8
Safari 5.1.1
Mac intel blanc 20"
Box Bouygues
Le souci est identique avec Safari-Firefox-Google Chrome, ça fonctionne sous Parallels avec Firefox
Et ça fonctionne avec le macbook pro de mon fils et mon souci est récurent depuis 15 jours environ et d'un seul coup et sur que quelques sites
Amitiés


----------



## camscam001 (27 Novembre 2011)

bonjour, jai le meme soucis
sous megavideo, megaupload et dautres sites...
ca a commencer hier, et depuis impossible de les refaire marcher


----------



## arthur244 (14 Août 2012)

hadopi venez voir camscam001


----------



## pachou (15 Août 2012)

J'ai téléchargé il y a 10 jours Safari 6.0 il y a des tas de pages qui ne s'ouvrent pas, ou alors avec une mise en page curieuse, chaque paragraphe à la ligne, mais les hyperliens actifs.
Je suis sur un MB Pro 2009, avec Lion dernier MàJ : 10.7.4
Très fatigant, surtout quand je ne peux pas accéder à mes pages professionnelles.





camscam001 a dit:


> bonjour, jai le meme soucis
> sous megavideo, megaupload et dautres sites...
> ca a commencer hier, et depuis impossible de les refaire marcher


----------

